# Chunky gnarly tight twisty trails bah!



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I find I like smoother flowy trails. Not sure I will ever like tight twisty rocky trails. What do you like?.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Flowy xc trails with extended climbs and short tech sections. Alternatively, any single track.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Chunkier the better for me. When I'm in shape...(I know, round IS a shape!)...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I like gnarly tight twisty trails with lots of climbing. Longer slacker bikes, bah!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I like variety so I like it all, as long as it's a trail, preferably single track.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> I like variety so I like it all, as long as it's a trail, preferably single track.


^^^ this. I love it all.
=s


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Twisty rocky trails are incredibly fun if you've got the skills, but they're not easy to develop by any means. I get little to no feeling of accomplishment or excitement rom riding smooth easy flow trails; hardly feels like mountain biking sometimes.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I like a challenging trail


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

We have some trails in central MN that are so narrow and twisty I can barely fit my handle bars between the trees. I don't care for those so much. It sucks when you catch a tree with your bars. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I also like variety in singletrack.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

If I have a bike under me and I'm moving, I'm happy :0)

Different kinds of trail, or road, are fun for different reasons but they are all good. Which I prefer depends on what kind of mood I'm in.


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

I like living in Durango and visiting Moab, Hurricane, Sedona, CB, Fruita, ...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't like trails where the corners are stupidly tight. It doesn't matter whether it's rough or smooth, but I like to go down, fast.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Like? Like???!!! You ask the question as if I have a choice. I have to drive at least 2 hours to get to some flow. Once I'm there, I get bored easily. The nearby chunky, gnarly, twisty trails have ruined any appetite for flow that i might have had.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

burtronix said:


> I have to drive at least 2 hours to get to some flow. Once I'm there, I get bored easily.


The problem with smoother trails is that to make them interesting you have to go as fast as you can. You tell yourself that you're going to cool it, it's not worth the risk, but once you're on the bike that goes out of the window. It genuinely concerns me. I haven't had a crash on a fast down-hill trail but if I do, it'll be bad.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like it all....just as long as it's singletrack as much as possible. Moab - Whole Enchilada variety, Oakridge - Alpine Trail flow, Sedona -Hangover tech, Fruita - Lunch Loops chunk, Park City - Deer Valley tight trees.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> If I have a bike under me and I'm moving, I'm happy :0)
> 
> Different kinds of trail, or road, are fun for different reasons but they are all good. Which I prefer depends on what kind of mood I'm in.


Its the same for me.

Eric


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Its the same for me.
> 
> Eric


x3 here. Is nice to chose a bike and go.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Road riding, even on my whip bores me to tears! Even 4x4 tracks I find tedious.

Technical climbing & descending is where it's at (for me).

PS - I'm in my fifth decade... Please don't del my post 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

targnik said:


> ...I'm in my fifth decade...


You're in your 40s?

(Hint: We're in the 21st century)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I like to find myself in places like this. Trail optional.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


>


Unless I see a video of you riding across that shite I don't beleive you! ;0) Boggy moorland like that is hard to walk across never mind cycle. I've had the misfortune of having to drag a bike across it a couple of times and it's neither fun nor something you'd voluntarily choose to do. I reckon there is a path or track right behind that camera? :0)


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Here in Tucson I am lucky to have lots of tight twisty trails with a lot of decomposed granite. The Tortolita Mtns are just behind my house and I can be up there in 15 mins riding a dirt trail to get to the TH. The dirt trail to get there is smooth and uninteresting except when the Ironwood blossoms, but it takes me to the twisty chunk so it's OK!

My pet hate is when people remove interesting features from the trail, what is called 'sanitizing' to make it easier. I love a challenge going up, and it makes for more interesting going down when you have some chunk... I spend as much time returning the trails to their chunky goodness as I do maintaining them where I live. If you want a flowy trail, go down to the levels where they are just that...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rockerc said:


> My pet hate is when people remove interesting features from the trail, what is called 'sanitizing' to make it easier.


Have you ever seen the opposite?

In Scotland the trail centres have different grades of trail and it's quite common to see harder extra 'lines' added to blue trails typically. They'll cut a corner up a steep bank or loop up over some rocks or something to make the trail more interesting. I don't see the harm in it, you don't have to take that line, but the fairies will often try to block the extra lines off to stop you riding them.

It's harder to sanitise natural trails because the weather is usually one step ahead of you. We rode a hiking trail last year that had about a dozen fallen trees and a landslide on it!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> Unless I see a video of you riding across that shite I don't beleive you! ;0) Boggy moorland like that is hard to walk across never mind cycle. I've had the misfortune of having to drag a bike across it a couple of times and it's neither fun nor something you'd voluntarily choose to do. I reckon there is a path or track right behind that camera? :0)


Oh, definitely hike a bike at that point, but most of my rides have hike a bike in them because that's where the best scenery is.

That was trying to see what a fatbike could do. Pedal, pedal, squelch, guddle around trying to retrieve boot from armpit deep gloop, and repeat. It's why I reckon 8" tyres are the go. 

As for the path, that's what I was aiming for. Behind me was about 2 miles of no track bog and a 600 feet climb from the shore.

If you know Harris, I had come over directly from our old family croft on the Carragreich side and I was aiming to get on to the Rhenigdale track and then head for Molinginish. By sticking to the edges of the hills, there's often thin lines near the rocky outcrops where the deer have been and that's what I was trying to ride on.

I obviously have a different idea of fun than you because this something I do quite a lot as a way of linking tracks, better than going all the way around the mountain, eg:

Back of Ben Wyvis - I was trying to make a loop around the mountain. There was supposed to be a track, but wasn't much left of it. Plenty hike a bike. (A new one has since been put in)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> If you know Harris..


Skye is the closest I've been to Harris. You're right, bogs are not my idea of fun! ;0) It can take you an hour to cover a mile and if you sink in it's the pits. I avoid stuff like that as much as I can. Firm tracks and trails thank you.

Scenery is fantastic though.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> ...It can take you an hour to cover a mile and if you sink in it's the pits...


I've managed a 2 hour mile, actually 4 hours to do 2 miles...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> I've managed a 2 hour mile, actually 4 hours to do 2 miles...


I'm sorry but that's just pathetic. That's not cycling, that is just.. trudging around dragging a bike ;0)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't know if you have heard of the RSF. There's plenty of us left, dinosaurs from the pre-mtb era.

The bike is a tool to carry us into the mountains, and sometimes we have to carry the bike to link up tracks. There usually isn't a track to get you into the best bits.

There's plenty actual cycling involved.


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

Tight twisty technical single track.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I hit some of my favourite local trails yesterday. I would describe them as a mix of chunky, flow, steep, rocky, and fast. I started with a long logging road climb, instead of a shorter longish logging road climb, so I can get some road training in without having to take my cross bike out. After that it was mainly downhill madness, that made me instantly forget the gravel grinding sadness. Still a few decent climbs on the way down, as it's "never all down hill from here". 

http://open.relive.cc/wf/click?upn=...2BfgM3vbMduBvBMYvtObvsZeT1rcdH2rG6xLHn1fnY-3D


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll take what I can get here in southern Ontario. The xc riders seem to like wide flowy trails (mostly climbs) but it's not what I prefer. I enjoy a more natural and technical trail that is built around the natural topography. I like to evaluate the terrain to pick lines through the rocks and roots.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rockerc said:


> The Tortolita Mtns are just behind my house and I can be up there in 15 mins riding a dirt trail to get to the TH.


Some of my favorite trails there, quite a bit different now than when I first rode them 25 years ago.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Don't know if you have heard of the RSF. There's plenty of us left, dinosaurs from the pre-mtb era.


The RSF? No. Do the 'S' and 'F' standfor soggy and frozen? ;0)

If you're ever down in the central belt feel free to drop in for a coffee.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> I enjoy a more natural and technical trail that is built around the natural topography. I like to evaluate the terrain to pick lines through the rocks and roots.


Yup, that's what I like as well. Try riding the Bruce trail..... joking or maybe not.
I'm digging the multi use trails on the eastern slopes, tons of fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

binrat said:


> Yup, that's what I like as well. Try riding the Bruce trail..... joking or maybe not.
> I'm digging the multi use trails on the eastern slopes, tons of fun.


Yup. The Bruce has nice variety


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I will do just about anything to avoid riding my fatbike on sealed roads. Along the beach, catch a ferry to get to some tracks, plot tracks on Google Earth to get out of town, use railway/ power line service roads, plot my way through informal African settlements. All adds to the adventure


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I like fast flowing technical over all. Smooth fast flowing with sporadic areas of technique here and there is my ideal trail. Of course you have to climb [arg] to get to the good stuff coming back.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a feeling that the more I ride and get experience the more I will enjoy techie stuff


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Yalerider said:


> I have a feeling that the more I ride and get experience the more I will enjoy techie stuff


Until the crash at least.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I like a variety of trails...

Please don't make tough trails easier and easy trails harder....leave them be.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I like "chunky gnarly tight twisty trails", I also like riding fast on flow, and I like to get air, and I even enjoy some hike-a-bike; last night I had about 1/2 mile of steep hiking in dg sands, it was gruelling, but the ride across the ridge, down into Dead Truck Canyon, then back out, it was so quiet peaceful.

For my birthday ride (7/17), I'm planning to start in Carson City proper at King's Canyon, ride up to the Tahoe Rim Trail on old Jeep Roads, head south to Genoa on the TRT, then enjoy a steep and windy descent down the Sierra Canyon Trail into the loving arms of my wife and frosty non alcoholic beverage at the oldest contually operating bar in Nevada 

The hard part is climbing all that jeep road to the TRT, not sure it even goes through, though I suspect it does...

Might take me a day or two


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Yalerider said:


> I have a feeling that the more I ride and get experience the more I will enjoy techie stuff


This.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> I like "chunky gnarly tight twisty trails", I also like riding fast on flow, and I like to get air, and I even enjoy some hike-a-bike; last night I had about 1/2 mile of steep hiking in dg sands, it was gruelling, but the ride across the ridge, down into Dead Truck Canyon, then back out, it was so quiet peaceful.
> 
> For my birthday ride (7/17), I'm planning to start in Carson City proper at King's Canyon, ride up to the Tahoe Rim Trail on old Jeep Roads, head south to Genoa on the TRT, then enjoy a steep and windy descent down the Sierra Canyon Trail into the loving arms of my wife and frosty non alcoholic beverage at the oldest contually operating bar in Nevada
> 
> ...


If your wife welcomes you into her loving arms after that ride, you've done well!

And I'm curious just what your frosty non alcoholic beverage will be.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

New England has lots of rocks, big and small, chunky extra chunky. Smooth flow? What's that? I hit a granite wall ride once....


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I like empty trails. 

Encountering another person ruins the entire ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dave54 said:


> I like empty trails.
> 
> Encountering another person ruins the entire ride.


Yeah same here, if I see someone out on the trail I just bag it and head back to the trailhead, grumbling and swearing under my breath the whole way back. Usually I drink a lot when I get home so I can hopefully "un-see" the horror


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

We have lots of MTB tourists come to town, and these days it gets very busy at the trailhead. Once you get up a bit, I don't run across that many people, because there are so many options to ride.

My favourite trail is a narrow, steepish, handbuilt, chunky, flow trail. Very addictive.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> Have you ever seen the opposite?
> 
> In Scotland the trail centres have different grades of trail and it's quite common to see harder extra 'lines' added to blue trails typically. They'll cut a corner up a steep bank or loop up over some rocks or something to make the trail more interesting. I don't see the harm in it, you don't have to take that line, but the fairies will often try to block the extra lines off to stop you riding them.
> 
> It's harder to sanitise natural trails because the weather is usually one step ahead of you. We rode a hiking trail last year that had about a dozen fallen trees and a landslide on it!


Not too many trees here Herr Pig, at least not until you get up high on Mt Lemmon just north east of town. Some good trails up there but it is at over 9000' at the top. Most of the older trails in the Torts here, max 4500', were put in by hikers so tend to be twistier and rockier. Some of us have worked on these in places to make them a little more bike friendly but most are still very challenging. When the monsoons come in July and August, (raining here as I type!), the heavy rains can take out the best trail in seconds. I've seen jeep roads simply disappear overnight in places. Mostly tho the rain will just take off a lot of the surface dirt and leave bedrock in a lot of places, which I actually like. I will go back and fill in some of the worst erosion after the rains and put some water bars in where helpful, but every time we change the runoff a little or make alterations to the trail itself, the whole nature of the hill drainage can change, and new patterns emerge. It makes it interesting!
The city have laid some new trails in the hills here too, and these can be nice, but still a little too easy for my tastes. Luckily the water keeps them interesting, and the natural terrain will always make for challenging riding in a lot of places.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> I don't like trails where the corners are stupidly tight. It doesn't matter whether it's rough or smooth, but I like to go down, fast.


That came to mind when I was going to respond with liking all sorts of trails.

As a builder I know there are circumstances when flow gets compromised - a land boundary, tree or rock or water that won't move. I dislike the old school crap where it's more twisty than need be and for sure dislike where people just make a pile of logs to ride over with little consideration for flow or speed.

It seems to me there is a danger of crappy trail when the builders don't know how to or appreciate pumping. Just the opposite is realizing experienced riders don't know how to pump and they dislike flow, berms and rollers.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

We have a trail that leads down from one spot. It takes less energy, and is 10 X more fun to ride up an old logging road to a different older trail, climb a bit more, and then ride a steeper trail down. Another newer trail is so tight and twisty , that I have more fun bombing down the logging road to skip it. Obstacles(with the exception of logs) and the odd tight corner are great. Pointless low speed twisty, that seems to never end is not my thing.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

I have always liked to challenge my technical abilities with tight, rocky trails within limits but who doesn't love flow? I find the older I get the more I prefer the flow, and I've begun walking some things I use to ride without a second thought. Sure these trails are evolving with use and erosion into somewhat more technically challenging efforts but... I didn't think I'd slow down this early. I have apparently recognized the fact that I don't heal like I use too and that it's better to live to ride another day. I'll take more flow please.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tight, twisty, rocky, techy ups and downs with some trailsy stuff mixed in. I dig launching off natural lips and ledges and getting a bit of airtime.

I dig natural feature DH riding, and love climbing techie, challenging single track. Every missed climb I do gives me 3 chance to make it or move on.

Moab with Amasa up and Captain down was good for a well known reference.

Not a big fan of super fast, open stuff. I'd rather spend 2 hours picking my way through slow tech than buring up a mile descent in a flash.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I suggest skills building for flow trail as much as for any other type. Our area has former haters or people indifferent loving it after they learn how to pump and fly the new style trail.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> The RSF? No. Do the 'S' and 'F' standfor soggy and frozen? ;0)
> 
> If you're ever down in the central belt feel free to drop in for a coffee.


Damn! Should have thought of you for this.

Just nipped down to East Lothian for an offroad Audax. Only 55km on paths and trails between Dalkeith and Haddington. My intention was for it to be an relatively easy pootle with my son - I was going to drop off a bike for him but he ended up unable to make it

However the weather decided to be biblical and the easy paths became slimy rutted mud which made road bikes the wrong choice. The wet weighed down the vegetation so thorny branches were drooping across the trail and it required some effort to keep the pace up what with slick tyres spinning on moderate climbs or fronts washing out on the descents. It certainly made it interesting. 

I ended up drenched and clarted with mud. Even my wallet which was in a zipped up pocket had mud in it. Mud had also had gone through the vents in my helmet and coagulated in my hair. To add to the comedy effect, I discovered that I had left my spare clothes bag at home so I had to take a fully clothed bath in a ditch to remove as much of the mud as possible, the towel off as much moisture as I could for the 4 hour drive home.

I won't forget that ride for a long time. I was filthier than I have been even after muddy 24 hour races - might be something to do with the binding qualities of the large amounts of horse exhaust on southern paths.

Needless to say it was great fun. Wrong bike in the wrong place always is.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Damn! Should have thought of you for this.
> 
> Just nipped down to East Lothian for an offroad Audax. Only 55km on paths and trails between Dalkeith and Haddington. My intention was for it to be an relatively easy pootle with my son - I was going to drop off a bike for him but he ended up unable to make it
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I've been in such a mess but I relate. One of the most out there rides in my state is near 30 miles and is shared as a horse property. You brought back memories of a ride where my pal and left in clear skies and were dumped on like a high pressure car wash when a storm passed. It was such a mess of clay and mud and dirt caked bikes we moved to the dirt roadways used by horses to get out but still had what became a very long 10-12 miles. Just cleaning and getting bikes to work well again was a lasting job. The post storm was also hot, humid and just about breathing mosquitoes and black flies.

My wife and I are planning a trip. I'll take this as a reminder for where we should and should not go.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

As long as I'm riding, this old man is happy!


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I live in Park City and we have LOTS of machine made trails. They are fun and you can put in the miles on them easily, but my favorites are the old hand built singletracks. Last Saturday my wife and I and 1 other friend rode a series of old handbuilt trails and had a blast. It was slow rather technical and we had it to ourselves. One short trail we tried to ride probably hadn't had anyone on it in about 5 years, it crossed a small creek several times and all the log bridges were rotted out. It would be great to rebuild that trail but it is very remote and would take a lot of bridge building. All the other trails we were on were official signed trails. It seems everyone wants to go fast so they don't get much use.


----------



## Lonn (Jul 21, 2017)

I'll be 55 two weeks from tomorrow and am just now slowly getting back into riding. I've got an old F2000 and an older F500 as well as a Trek ZX6500. My favorite local trail has been closed on and off for months now, tried another one south of town the other day and didn't care for it at all. I was unfamiliar with the trail and it was bidirectional so I met 4-5 riders face to face. Won't be going back there, going to have to branch out I suppose.


----------



## Creakycrank (Feb 21, 2016)

I prefer smooth and flowing, but I am out there for the exercise and scenic experience. That said, I did not get a mountain bike until my mid 50s and my skills and confidence are both limited. These days at 66+ I am challenged just to get both feet on the pedals due to back issues but I will be back in the saddle next spring.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Trails: handcrafted vs department store / cook book*

The OP and thread can lead into a discussion about how trails are built...

Mass produced department store trails or hand crafted.

Most of where I've lived has been in areas with not many riders and fewer builders. Very rocky, and steep vertical. Trails have often been built by individual, hard core AM style riders with backgrounds in both DH and XC racing. They are clearly not IMBA style, buffed out, smoothie, trails. Often, every trail built by a different builder/rider will reflect the style and expertise of that builder/rider. There will be some who have often disagreed with how a trial is built, but typically there is respect given to the builder as there are few who will build and maintain trails where I'm from.

Like beer or coffee, the complexity of a handcrafted trail may not be instantly palatable to everyone. But with time enjoyment of these unique creations becomes more intense.

Gazing upon a thin, winding sliver of unique, craggy, challenging, single track makes me happy.

Recently I've encountered more "group" oriented building projects in my current local area. It is a good thing. I respect the efforts, and help with building, and will ride the stuff occasionally. Inherent in large group projects will be many riders who want more easy, buffed out, low angle, "flowy" green trails. It does get more people out riding and thus more people out building and hopefully maintaining. Here's the rub... those trails, while fun to ride at first, get boring fast. They lack challenge. They also lack character and uniqueness. They seem to have jumped right off the pages of some IMBA trail cook book. The are the mass produced, department store, chicken McNuggets of mountain bike trails.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I like coming home bleeding from multiple points

or it just wasn't mtb


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

127.0.0.1 said:


> I like coming home bleeding from multiple points
> 
> or it just wasn't mtb


I always come home bloody, I didn't know there was an option 

Hail, hail, the rugged trail. May IMBA and their breathren never groom every trail flat.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I always come home bloody, I didn't know there was an option
> 
> Hail, hail, the rugged trail. May IMBA and their breathren never groom every trail flat.


Quite often I do not understand that sort of talk. I've never lost the ability to find expert trails at home and when I travel.

What's changed? Unsustainable trail abandoned or fixed. Lots of new trail that's fueled participation.

What's not changed? Things are generally done and managed by those who show up and give.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

We're lucky in our region that the vast majority of the group built stuff is also built by folks that tend to appreciate their tech. 

Jeff Lenosky recently called some of the local stuff 'the most technical mountain biking per square acre in the US'. And trust me, he was just scratching the surface. :thumbsup:

Jeff Lenosky Trail Boss: Lynn Woods, Massachusetts - Mtbr.com


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

My local trails were built by local riders. Central Texas trails are rocky and technical. Mostly big shards of broken limestone littering the trails. Or lots of ledges preceded by punchy climbs and switchbacks. The flowy trails look like fun but I think I'd get bored pretty quick. I like a challenge and my local trails give me just that. This is one of the more brutal trails in centex. Not my favorite.


----------



## TenBeers (Apr 17, 2009)

Rngspnr said:


> My local trails were built by local riders. Central Texas trails are rocky and technical. Mostly big shards of broken limestone littering the trails. Or lots of ledges preceded by punchy climbs and switchbacks. The flowy trails look like fun but I think I'd get bored pretty quick. I like a challenge and my local trails give me just that. This is one of the more brutal trails in centex. Not my favorite.


I miss City Park. That's where I cut my mountain biking teeth. We used to ride it 25+ years ago on converted single-speed cruisers. With a coaster brake. Then they invented suspension forks and I had some OTB moments out there getting used to it. Great place to work on technical skills, only a few short, flowy sections.

I like a trail that has variety, with good transitions between sections, but it's got to have technical sections. Mix that with fast but not necessarily easy downhill sections. 
Groomed, smooth single track makes my mind wander and reminds me of road riding. Which I have tried on multiple occasions and just cannot learn to not hate it.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

TenBeers said:


> I miss City Park. That's where I cut my mountain biking teeth. We used to ride it 25+ years ago on converted single-speed cruisers. With a coaster brake. Then they invented suspension forks and I had some OTB moments out there getting used to it. Great place to work on technical skills, only a few short, flowy sections.
> 
> I like a trail that has variety, with good transitions between sections, but it's got to have technical sections. Mix that with fast but not necessarily easy downhill sections.
> Groomed, smooth single track makes my mind wander and reminds me of road riding. Which I have tried on multiple occasions and just cannot learn to not hate it.


Nice! I'm sure City Park is very different now than 20yrs ago. My first and only time was on a 29 hardtail with no dropper. A lot of erosion and a lot of hike and bike if you have little to no trials skills.


----------

